# commercial T Bar lighting, 12/2 or 14/2 ?



## BTE (Sep 6, 2009)

Somebody told me it is permissible by code to use 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit in a commercial building. Is this true?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

BTE said:


> Somebody told me it is permissible by code to use 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit in a commercial building. Is this true?


You are an electrician?
What does the NEC say?


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, if you find the code rule that allows that let me know ..... it'll save me alot of money


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> You are an electrician?........


He must be.... that's what his profile says.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bet they told you to use Aluminum wire too :whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

There are some quirky things in the NEC regarding derating, but I have never seen any exceptions like that ESPECIALLY in commercial application. At least he asked instead of just doing it unlike what we see on jobsites everyday. I respect someone who is willing to consult with colleagues instead of taking the cheap way out.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

What do the job specs call for?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

BTE said:


> Somebody told me it is permissible by code to use 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit in a commercial building. Is this true?


If someone told you you were an idiot would you believe them?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I only found this website a few days ago and am addicted to it. However, I hope that the real reason we are all here is to honestly share knowledge and help each other out when we are having a brain [email protected] I for one have been given lot's of misinformation from people who "heard from someone who is an expert" one thing or another.
The next time I am stumped on what to do, I intend to consult with you guys first. I hope you will give me a little crap because it's fun, but I also hope that you will help me with useful advice too. 
I have had a couple slow weeks recently, and am impressed with the encouragement that the posters provide to each other in all areas from marketing to technical advice.
This is not directed at DIY's, hacks, unlicensed tradesman, non-work comp and GL insurance carriers, and others who make those of us who pay our dues lower our prices to compete. But to the rest of you, Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

There are certain installations in commercial apps that 14 can legally be protected by a 20a breaker. Lighting is not one of them.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I hope you will give me a little crap because it's fun.....



I, for one, promise that I will never ever give you any crap.
It takes a humble man to ask a question on an open forum.
I totally respect that.

















BTW, I'm also a pathological liar.
:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> There are certain installations in commercial apps that 14 can legally be protected by a 20a breaker. Lighting is not one of them.


<humble mode> Such as? </humble mode>


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> <humble mode> Such as? </humble mode>


AC circuits is one......

"Air-conditioning and refrigerating equipment, branch-circuit conductor sizing" to be exact.

EDIT:

Although what the NEC mandates as "minimum" can be altered by job specs to something that is above "minimum".


----------



## BTE (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it! Test the waters and you get all sorts of elevated discourse. Or in your case, Woodbutt2 and I just got off boat in Texas 120Sparky, elevated flatulence. Put out the bait and they'll take it every time.

Fools!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> <humble mode> Such as? </humble mode>


Just check out Table 240.3.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I do stuff that makes me sleep well at night. I dont think 14 would.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

BTE said:


> I love it! Test the waters and you get all sorts of elevated discourse. Or in your case, Woodbutt2 and I just got off boat in Texas 120Sparky, elevated flatulence. Put out the bait and they'll take it every time.
> 
> Fools!


At least you come right out and admit you are a troll. Pretty ballsy after only 6 posts. 

What did you expect? Come on here with "_Electrical Contractor_" in your profile and ask a question like this starting with the dreaded "_Someone told me..._"?
What did you think would happen?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

X2, you might better have asked if you could run used wire for the circuit and asked how much we would charge to do it. I myself dont have all the answers and i prefer to do some research before asking anyone anything. If you here just to be a PITA then you should expect the answers you got and will get in future threads unless you post a sensible question with good information.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

BTE said:


> I love it! Test the waters and you get all sorts of elevated discourse. Or in your case, Woodbutt2 and I just got off boat in Texas 120Sparky, elevated flatulence. Put out the bait and they'll take it every time.
> 
> Fools!


 you are now the laughing stock of the forum


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

ampman said:


> you are now the laughing stock of the forum


That is putting it VERY politely.


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe your friend is referring to the fixture whip to the junction box.


----------

